# Does delmanual.tcl exist?



## zholde (Jul 5, 2006)

i can not find delmanual.tcl anywhere on this forum, except the archive2 site. Does it still work. i'm using DTivo version 6.2. or is their another script?

thanks....


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Looks like it was written for 2.x/3.x software, but it might work. I didnt bother to make sure the MFS attributes share the same nomenclature with 6.2. If it doesn't work, the fix should be trivial.


----------



## zholde (Jul 5, 2006)

i tried it with 6.2 and doesn't work. being a non programmer, i would not dare to try it.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

I modified to run on 6.2 Seems to work.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)




----------



## zholde (Jul 5, 2006)

cool, thanks a bunch. works great.


----------



## zholde (Jul 5, 2006)

oh, i take that back. script works fine without error on shell, but went to Now Playing list, still shows the pesky 'manual:' in front of show.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

I just changed the high level location where shows are found in MFS. Will take a little more digging to figure out where other stuff is breaking. Stay tuned.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

I posted a new version that removes tasks related to the event system. I tested it on a few manual recordings and it works.


----------



## zholde (Jul 5, 2006)

sorry about this, is the new version in response above?

also, i fail to mention that the manual tag still shows on the now playing list on the TV, but it doesn't show up on TWP.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Yes, it's in my original post. I've only tested it with TWP, since I'm not at home. Try rebooting your tivo to see if comes up ok. Also try deleting and then restoring a show with TWP.


----------



## zholde (Jul 5, 2006)

well, tried everything you suggested, still no good. here's what i did.

download and ran your updated delmanual, went ok on shell and doesn't show the manual on TWP, but still shows on TV.

rebooted tivo, but still no good.

deleted and restored a manual show on TWP,but still show manual on TV.


to finalize, script ran ok, it shows no manual on TWP, but still shows on TV.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Same here. "Manual:" tags still show up on the NPL on the TV. Any chance of another update?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

The script works in that it's setting the desired values in MFS, it's now of question of those values having the desired result. This new version sets both PresentationBehavior and ProgramGuideBehavior attributes equal to 1. The orignal script only set the ProgramGuideBehavior attribute. You can do some experimenting by comparing the attributes of a regular recording versus a manual recording using the MFS module of TWP. The attributes are located in Recording/NowShowingByBucketTitle/ProgramGuideBehavior.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

rbautch said:


> The script works in that it's setting the desired values in MFS, it's now of question of those values having the desired result. This new version sets both PresentationBehavior and ProgramGuideBehavior attributes equal to 1. The orignal script only set the ProgramGuideBehavior attribute. You can do some experimenting by comparing the attributes of a regular recording versus a manual recording using the MFS module of TWP. The attributes are located in Recording/NowShowingByBucketTitle/ProgramGuideBehavior.


Russ, 
is this included in your "enhancement scripts" for the Zipper?
also, what does this script do? thanks


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

delmanual processes the Now Showing list and converts all Manual
recordings to regular recordings and therefore removes the word "Manual"
from the list. It's a pretty specialzed tool not included in the enhancement script.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

rbautch said:


> delmanual processes the Now Showing list and converts all Manual
> recordings to regular recordings and therefore removes the word "Manual"
> from the list. It's a pretty specialzed tool not included in the enhancement script.


are you allowed to include it in your "enhancement scripts"?


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

rbautch said:


> The script works in that it's setting the desired values in MFS, it's now of question of those values having the desired result. This new version sets both PresentationBehavior and ProgramGuideBehavior attributes equal to 1. The orignal script only set the ProgramGuideBehavior attribute. You can do some experimenting by comparing the attributes of a regular recording versus a manual recording using the MFS module of TWP. The attributes are located in Recording/NowShowingByBucketTitle/ProgramGuideBehavior.


Works like a charm.

I added a nighlty cronjob for delmanual.tcl and poof! no more "manual" tags!

Thank you very much.


----------



## mike32940 (Jan 18, 2003)

Wow. I wrote this a while back just to see if I could write a script. Glad to see someone updated it and it's still in use!


----------

